# Miele Vacuum Cleaner s762 motor control board



## anvil21 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have Miele vacuum cleaner without motor control board. It's one of the past products. Motor control board is unrecoverable (blowed up). The photo shows only the type of control on vacuum cleaner. So, help needed. I know that the scheme is the best variant, but any info is appreciated. Of course I can make detailed photos of the main control board if someone is interested.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello Anvil21! Welcome to the forum!

I think I'm a bit confused here. What are you asking? Are you wanting to repair the control board, replace it, or what? 

Or, are you looking for a referral for another kind of vacuum cleaner?

Any additional information would be appreciated.


----------



## anvil21 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello Drabdr,

All I want is to assemble (my own) controller board. So photos at least of similar s7 will be enough.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

anvil21 said:


> Hello Drabdr,
> 
> All I want is to assemble (my own) controller board. So photos at least of similar s7 will be enough.


OK. So you are asking for someone to provide detailed pictures of a controller board off another vacuum cleaner control board. Is that correct?


----------



## anvil21 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes, You are right.


----------



## anvil21 (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm very sorry. Made a mistake in cleaner model. Want to renew the information about that. This is Miele s346i. Want to add some additional photos of main controller board.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

OK. Thanks for the clarification. Unfortunately, I don't have any of that information to assist. Maybe someone else can help.


----------



## anvil21 (Aug 26, 2013)

O.k. I think that the thread can be deleted. I will not find the answer, like in other forums. I used an example of such a scheme. Thank's Drabdr for answers.


----------

